# 33 " -  - "

## LAEN

*" - "*       2003 .   ""      8     
   ,    . ,       . (     ,     ,   .  ,    )
,        ,    "ʳ".         -  ʳ.
      -      .
  "       *33.*
ϳ    ""    ,   /   "  ǳ, -695 (  000-28   000-31   "-"),  092 ( "" ² 0509 ),   - ,   -43.    ""   8  2.
 01.07.09       10   "",        . .  ,   .   33    ,   -      7 .
 ,             ,   ""      ...  * :*
  09202  ""    . .     
   -695   33:    
  ,    . 
    .
-   ""  . :

----------


## Sky

> ...  ,             ,   ""      ...

    ,      ,         ,        (       "  '" )

----------


## LAEN

.
  -      ,       ? 
       -  .
      "  ". **:           .

----------


## LAEN

.   .
   ,    .
    ... 
,     33  .

----------


## LAEN

> *³  ,    *  
>          .   .           ,      :  ,      ,   20     . ³    ,     .  , ,        ,         ' -  䳿,    .  
>                     33 .    .,    .        . 
>        -         2008        .     8 . 808 . . Գ          (2008 ,   5 . .)          (2009 ,  3 . .).     -   16 . 136 . .          (  ). -       -9   ,           (  ). 
>              1, 258 ,     11, 05 .    ,   ,      .  
>         ,     :   ,         ̳      ,     .  ,   .  
>           '             ¸    ,         , ,  . 
>            300-  ,   . ,   ,       ,    . ,            ,    ,

   http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/news/2009/9/2/21386816/

----------


## Sky

.      (  ,   ).

----------


## LAEN

10  ""   8 . (  ,   -  - 16 .) 
      6- ,    - 20.16 (  )

----------


## Senses

,   ,    ,         ...

----------


## LAEN

.

----------


## LAEN

(!)

----------


## vladd

:  

> "ʳ.

     ""    .

----------


## Mr_Den

,     :(

----------

